# POLISHING REAR LIGHTS ON MK2



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey ... Looking for some recommendations on a suitable polish to take extremely fine swirl marks out of the rear left light on my MK2 TT. I think the light cover is perspex (is it ?) :? Thanks guys.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its hard work doing it by hand but meguiars plastX and meguiars scratchX will do the job


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks a mil for the advice ...


----------

